# Another. Rainshadow rx7 cb70m



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Think I will call it the fall rod. My wife insisted I do more thread work. She had to pry the pigments out of my hand.lol


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

It seems there is really no rules saying how a rod supposed to be decorated. Your MO may be pigment. I guess you could say I'm into pigment too right now but that's what people are asking for. As long as the seat don't spin and the eyes don't fall off the sky is the limit. Nice marbling.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

That is another good looking rod. Keeping coming.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I like the color choice. Very nice!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all.

johnmyjohn, I here ya! lol.. The marbling has got me. Unlimited with what you can with it and I luv the way it looks. By the way Mike my neighbor works with you. He was telling me you are quite the artist.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Ooooohhh lala!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Good looking rod...


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

You've turned into a madman. Good job.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm liking the cross wraps! Very nice color coordination w/ the marble!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

jaycook said:


> You've turned into a madman. Good job.


How true!lol.. Thank ya sir


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Goags. Got another in the works. hmmm yep Im a mad man!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ya got some skills!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Chris, Its coming along, but I have a lot to learn.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

2400tman said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> johnmyjohn, I here ya! lol.. The marbling has got me. Unlimited with what you can with it and I luv the way it looks. By the way Mike my neighbor works with you. He was telling me you are quite the artist.


Thanks, I try to get by. Mike is good people, I don't think there's anyone he don't know.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

johnmyjohn said:


> Thanks, I try to get by. Mike is good people, I don't think there's anyone he don't know.


Yes he is! Come by anytime. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Great work Chris! Keep turning out beauties!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice rod!!!


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Like it!! Good work on the marble!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you sir!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

They keep gettin better and better!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ATX 4x4 said:


> They keep gettin better and better!


Thanks bro! Think you will really like the next one in the works.


----------

